# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  VPN Internet

## rmaxhuni

Si muj qe pasi te konektohna ne vpn ta perdori edhe internetin kur dihet se me qasje ne vpn ndalet interneti

----------


## dardani8

> Si muj qe pasi te konektohna ne vpn ta perdori edhe internetin kur dihet se me qasje ne vpn ndalet interneti


Ti e ke perzije Miellin me Drith.
Per te mundur te lidhesh me VPN ti duhet te kesh se pari nje lidhje Interneti vet e tek pastaj mundehs te  lidhesh permjet VPN e jo e kunderta.

----------


## rmaxhuni

o se kam perzi po qe e din shkruje qe se din mos ja jep shpatit se shum mir e kam cek kur te je i kyqun ne vpn si muj me ba qe mem ba edhe interneti dmth  jo me u qkyq prej vpn e me perdor internetin po me kan i kyqun ne vpn edhe me perdor internetin

----------


## rmaxhuni

edhe me kan i kyqun ne vpn edhe me punu ne internet normal e jo si te kyqesh ne vpn mos me perdor internetin a po e kupton tash

----------


## dardani8

> edhe me kan i kyqun ne vpn edhe me punu ne internet normal e jo si te kyqesh ne vpn mos me perdor internetin a po e kupton tash


Une nuk jam ka ja jepi  Shpatit  zotni.
Shiko ne Wikipedija se  qka asht  VPN dhe si  funkcionon, per cka perdoret  vpn (Virtual Private Netowrk) apo mos po mendon diqka tjeter  ti.
VPN perdoret  zakonisht nga Firmat e mdhaja  kur puntoret nga  shtepit e  tyre  lidhen me rrjetin  e firmes  dhe keshtu  kan mundesi qe nga  shtepija te shkembejn te dhenat me  koleget  te cilet  gjinden me km larg.
Si kusht  themelor ce t e funkcionon  VPN eshte qe  ai person te ket nje lidhje  Interneti, pra te jet i konetkum me internet  e me pas  mundet te lidhet me vpn, nepermjet te nje Tuneli virtual dhe ne kete  menyr mbrohen te dhenat e  personit  qe  lidhet me firmen e vet.
Te kunderten gje  une nuk e njof  edhe nuk e  di se mund te   realizohet, ka ketu edhe  specialista te tjere, le te  jepin edhe ata mendimin e vet.
Apo ndoshta une  spo te  kuptoj ty se  cka  don ti???

----------


## autotune

rmaxhuni provova disa her edhe nuk munda ta kuptoj pytjen, pa ofendime po je i pa kuptueshum. Dardani punen me VPN ta spjegoj  shum shkurte dhe qarte.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ne Control Panel, shko ne "Network & Internet."
Click "View Network Status and Tasks." Pastaj Click "Manage Network Connections." Pastaj click me te djathte ne  VPN connection dhe shko ne "Properties." Cliko ne  "Networking" dhe pastaj zgjidh  "Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IP v4)." Click "Advanced."
Edhe uncheck "Use default gateway on remote network" box.
Click "Ok" edhe shpreso qe punon. Zakonisht kjo behen nepermjet zone firewall

Per ju qe se keni kuptuar windows networking kur lidhet me VPN tenton qe cdo pakete informacjoni tja dergoje serverit VPN. Pra kur ti tenton te hapesh nje faqe interneti windows e dergon neoermjet tunelit te VPN po kur administratori i VPN ka bllokuar resolucjonin e dns edhe shfletimin e internetit atehere faqet e internetit nuk hapen. Korigjimi i kesajbehet duke i the e windows qe mos perdor tunnel per gjera qe nuk kane lidhje me VPN

----------


## rmaxhuni

Ardi_Pg_ID 
kete e deshta ti shum mir me ke kuptu un edhe ne fillim ju thash si muj te punoj edhe ne internet kur jam i kyqun ne vpn

----------


## K.i EPERM

Pershendetje 

  Kur lidhesh në Internet më anë të Çelësit 3G+(nr.Tel. Celulari) ,perdoret Programi AT&T ky besoj të ndihmon ,,,????? Ardi e shpjegoj në detaje ,nëse të duhet për punë VPN është i mirë kur ska ADSL.

CITIM-dardani8--VPN perdoret zakonisht nga Firmat e mdhaja kur puntoret nga shtepit e tyre lidhen me rrjetin e firmes dhe keshtu kan mundesi qe nga shtepija te shkembejn te dhenat me koleget te cilet gjinden me km larg.

 ....është shumë praktik .

Përshendetje

----------


## rmaxhuni

Dardani nuk dha spjegime se me VPN un kam punu nje koh te gjat ama spjegimin e dha Ardi nganjeher edhe nese nuk din thuje mendimin ama mos thuj qe je i pakuptushum se Ardi e kuptoj qa po du me than ndoshta ju skeni punu neper posta private e sju ka ra me pas pun ju kuptoj sidoqoft flm nga ju

----------


## dardani8

> Dardani nuk dha spjegime se me VPN un kam punu nje koh te gjat ama spjegimin e dha Ardi nganjeher edhe nese nuk din thuje mendimin ama mos thuj qe je i pakuptushum se Ardi e kuptoj qa po du me than ndoshta ju skeni punu neper posta private e sju ka ra me pas pun ju kuptoj sidoqoft flm nga ju


O ti rmaxhuni,

ti msohu pike  se pari te postosh pytjet shqip, lexoje edhe njehere pyetjen tande se  cka  ke kerku.
Nuk ishte pyetja se si ta  konfiguroj Netowrk Adapterin per vpn  ne menyre ce  te mos mi bllokoj  hapjen e   faqeve ne  internet.
Ne ket  forum  ka te tille ce pyetjet i  postojne shkele  shko e me pastaj cuditen pse  nuk u ndihmon kush, nuk ishas i  vetmi une qe nuke   kuptova se  cka deshte  ti.

----------


## rmaxhuni

dardani8 
shum mir te thash si muj me punu kur jam i kyqun ne vpn e kjo qe po e thu me kete qe e kam cek i bjen ne njejtin kuptim

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

lol

new level of alb lang

----------


## K.i EPERM

CITIM--ju skeni punu neper posta private e sju ka ra me pas pun ju kuptoj sidoqoft flm nga ju 

--e mira e ka t'miren-është e saktë se s'kam punuar ndonjihërë në Postë(as Private as të Shtetit)mirëpo tani  5 a 6 muaj punoj më VPN nga 4/5 orë në ditë ,tani unë do ta bëjë pytjen;unë ku punoj(Lokaliteti) s'kam lidhje Interneti --në Internet kyçem më anë të çelësit 3G+ këtë e mundëson Operatori i Telefonisë Celulare(mobile) pastaj futem në Programin AT&T-Network Clients (VPN)e më pastaj në një Program tjeter ???  për trajtimin e Fakturave dhe shperndarjen e tyre nëper Bazat e Firmës .

 Tani për hyrjën ne Google (Internet explorer,Moxilla Firefox etj) duhen ndryshime të shumta të cilat nuk lejohen nga Administratori  i cili e fsheh IP e Kompjuterit  ,shkurtë nuk jam shumë i formuar në Informatik ,ndoshta do ta marr edhe une nji pergjigje nga Forumistat !!!!!!?

Përshendetje  F/SH

----------

